# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج تحديد المواقع Navigon MN 3.5 Select

## mohamed73

Requirements: Android (320x240/320x480/480x320/480x800/800x480/480x854/854x480)
Overview: Turn your Android phone into a mobile navigation device with  lots of useful functions that will delight you! The pocket navigation  device will show you the right way with functions such as Reality View  Pro and Lane Assistant Pro. And functions such as automatic switching  between day and night mode, direct access and navigation to contacts in  the phone book and intelligent address entry will make your navigation  even easier. However, your safety is also taken into account: with the  Speed Assistant and Real Road Sign functions, you will always have your  wits about you. Thanks to POI, many points of interest en route are also  already integrated into the  maps  and can be navigated to directly. The new navigator on your mobile – ideal for those who are always on the move.      
Password: giordio  
Installation instructions: 
1)Install "Navigon.2.6.1.NewCrack.apk". If you already have a cracked  Navigon  2.6.1 running, go to step 3)
2)Run it, agree to the download, and let it start, when it reaches 1% cancel it.
3)Uninstall  Navigon  2.6.1. If it was fully installed before, also delete the map, data and sound folders.
4)You will be left with a Navigon/ folder in your sdcard, which only contains a file called version.xml
5)Change the version.xml located in your sdcard from:  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *او من
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ghazouane

لكنه لاايدعم على ما أعتقد المغرب

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## simouhamed



----------


## crazy80_20

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdou...5

ألله يخليك شكرا

----------


## salimsalam

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## sip4m1

شكرااا أخي

----------


## AminhoVic

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## naoufal-tech

merci 
bzaaaaaaaaaaaaf khoya

----------


## bb_m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## NEGOCE

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## josefkillua

merci

----------


## machit

شكرا الله يبارك فيك

----------


## handroux

chokrane

----------


## lokerby

thankssssssssssssss

----------


## sonic

chokran

----------


## ABO FARAH

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

